# probably the best time lapse ever



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2010)

this is well worth the load times. 

done on a 5d mk2


----------



## cheesy feet (26 Aug 2010)

That was sweet, so was his other time lapse...And everything, lol.
Looking at some of your pics I see you're not bad either


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2010)

Isn't he good. 

There's a few that are doing some of the most amazing work on vimeo. I can only but dream. My stuffs different to theirs anyway


----------



## John Starkey (27 Aug 2010)

that was pretty good   ,
john.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2010)

Epic.

Love the music too.


----------



## Stickleback (27 Aug 2010)

It's nothing near that, but here's some timelapse stuff I shot in Malaysia and India:


http://vimeo.com/11779501

R


----------



## Nick16 (27 Aug 2010)

iceland is a must visit place. it is incredible. 
the geography of the place is amazing, fascinating stuff. 

if you like a pint of fosters and a copy of the sun by the pool on holiday, perhaps its not for you. although, you might be turned on by the blue lagoon!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2010)

Stickleback said:
			
		

> It's nothing near that



your joking mate! it's amazing! you've got to be some kind of pro right? doing stuff like that.

The production is just amazing!

I see you using the motion mixed in with time lapse. do have motored rails? is it also true that the camera can get hot when doing time lapse?


----------



## Stickleback (1 Sep 2010)

Hi Mark.

Thanks that's very kind of you. Yeah I do do it a bit seriously, I sell them online, but not nearly enough to make a living out of it.

I have never had problems with the camera getting hot. There may be an issue with the shutter. My camera has an expected shutter life of 100,000 photos. As a timelapse photographer you get through a lot of photos. I rekon I am at 180,000ish with no problems yet.

I have got a showreel of Himalayas timeplase I will put up here when I finish it.

Thanks

R


----------



## Darren Newman (5 Oct 2010)

Fantastic time lapse - I've started doing one of my new tank set-up - I'm two weeks in and I think I've kicked the tripod three times so far which should mess things up somewhat. I may be able to realign the images once I have completed the sequence. The other big issue so far is white balance, as the tank is in my living room it can appear different depending on external lighting conditions. 
If all works out I'll share it in a few weeks once the plants and moss start growing - if they do -this is my first planted tank and only my second time lapse so I'm not expecting miracles.
Darrren


----------

